# Phenomenal Bite!!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Fishing for Run-N-Gun Adventures customers has been phenomenal down in the Matagorda Bay Complex! Our clients have been catching limits of trout, with several big ones mixed in. The reds have also been showing up consistently giving our customers that drag burning experience that every angler looks for!

The winds laid down last weekend allowing our boats to go to the surf and put our clients on an epic bite! Limits of speckled trout were caught quickly which allowed the clients to search for reds and big trout.

The calm winds didn't last long. This week we have gotten back to our normal summer winds pumping out of the south. Although, our clients are still producing great boxes with consistent limits, both wading and drifting.

We have a very limited availability in the month of July, and our August dates are filling up fast! Don't wait to contact us and book your trip today!

*Office: 979-476-5858
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.run-n-gunadventures.com*


----------

